# Making liquid soap out of bar soap.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Excuse me if this is the wrong place to ask this but I thought I'd go to the experts.

I have some deodorant bar soap and I'd like to liquify it to use as body shampoo. Is there an easy way to do this??


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Shred up the soap and let it dissolve in water - but it really feels very snotty/slimey this way.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

You can't get a true liquid soap from bar soap as sodium hydroxide (bar soap lye) is a smaller - can't think of the right word  - than potassium hydroxide (liquid soap lye). 
That is why you will get a sort of gel consistency instead of what you would normally think of as a liquid soap.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Kidsngarden had a great description! I tried this once, and my kids thought it was gross to even look at, much less touch. 

As fransean said, liquid soap is made with potassium hydroxide. I'm told that the pioneers added salt (sodium) to their liquid soap to make their bar soaps.

Dawn


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

The lady who posted this recipe uses grated CP soap to make a body scrub. I use a form of her recipe and call it emulsified sugar scrub. It is wonderful if used with one of those nylon scrubbies. You might want to try it.

http://www.craftserver.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54110


----------

